# Lil Moco, Chingo Bling, Brown Boy, NB Ridaz/Zig Zag & More! Tempe, AZ



## CJ Sway (Jul 4, 2013)

CJ SWAY & ES OH EL MUSIK PRESENTS: STARTED FROM THE BORDER TOUR

July 26th - ALL AGES!!!!!!!!!!!

w/ Special Guests:

** LIL MOCO **
CORONA IN MY CUP - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii-zEs9wyvc

Blow My Pito - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01p6DmpdyzI


** CHINGO BLING **
Call Me Maybe - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2OP866M4GM

Bandas will make her dance - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK3bdw3F0BA

Brown & Proud - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riw6eZRASa8


** NB RIDAZ/ZIG ZAG **
SO FLY - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDAWTOmCyKE

AZ SIDE - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYlk7h4hfMQ

LOVE IN LOVE - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqam5cSS3-M


** BROWN BOY **
Super Man - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO2xQnGvOKQ


** MAV of SOL CAMP **
In My Zone - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ifql0uF9PY


HOSTED BY: CJ SWAY
https://www.facebook.com/cj.sway.fan.page

Also with Special Guests:
- BIG M & Mesa Made Records
- Da FellAZ
- Rob Mar
- Certified G's
- Lyrical Trilogy
- Reyna Nathalee
- Irv from the Mapsterz
- Certified gs
- Monstar Mafia
- Syck Syllables 
- Clos
- Train city 

$20 PRESALE
$25 DAY OF SHOW

Video Commercial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhK5dBHsFJc


----------



## CJ Sway (Jul 4, 2013)

For more info visit: https://www.facebook.com/cj.sway.fan.page


----------

